
Is it naive to learn to code and start a startup as a coding amateur? - onwardgary
Is it naive to learn to code and start a startup as a coding amateur?<p>I know some basic web development skills, learning mobile development now and plan to learn react&#x2F;flutter soon.<p>I wish to start a side project and hustle and grow it into a company eventually.
======
moravak1984
that depends on the product/service said startup will offer.

Having a client is all that matters, if your startup strategy relies strongly
on a nice looking, fully bug-free product, then yes, it's very naive.

